# Hi - breeds for allergies?



## SWFLCatz (Jun 2, 2014)

Former cat owner and thinking about getting another. Any breed that's good for an allergic spouse?


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi SWFLCatz,
Welcome!
Hmm, I did do some digging in some of our old threads and found this link. There are many detailed things addressed here, so hopefully it will help:HELP - I'M ALLERGIC TO THE CAT 
Maybe others can suggest things based on their own experiences, too? Hope you and your spouse can decide on a kitty together, keep us posted! :smile:


----------

